# Texas in the Championship game? What a joke!



## UintaMan

I believe that TCU is a far better team then Texas is this year! I think TCU would win by double digits if they played Texas. After that performance last night I don't believe Texas is diserving to be in the Championship game. Becuase the BCS is a joke it will be Alabama vs Texas and Alabama is going to beat the crap out of Texas. Bama will beat Texas worse then they did the gators yesterday. Mac Brown is a joke as well!


----------



## coyoteslayer

The National Championship is a fraud. Bama will win it but they won't play the best teams to earn it. TCU and Cinni with be undefeated and because of the BSC voting then Bama will be the champs NOT because they did it on the field. Bama could play TCU or Cinni right now, but they won't. They want no part of it. They would rather walk away with a championship without beating the best of the best. How can they say they're the champions when their will be two undefeated teams? Their Championship will look really silly. They should smash it and demand to play the two remaining undefeated teams, but they won't. They will keep quiet and walk away with their worthless trophy.

Bama is happy last night that Texas squeaked out the win. TCU will beat the he!! out of Bama, but we will never see that happen because College Football doesn't award REAL CHAMPIONS. They vote for the CHAMPIONS.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Any other *drooling idiots *wanna cry sour grapes? I expected as much from a brain-damaged utefan but doubt any thinking fans really believe that the top 2 teams aren't playing for the national championship.
> Here's to hoping TCU plays Florida in the Sugar Bowl so as to stop the spittle spraying and *jackass braying of CS*. Florida will beat TCU handily.


Oops I hit an nerve or three. I'm just speaking the FACTS. Texas isn't a top team. Bama has earned their spot, but it's funny that three undefeated teams will remain. Oh Fans will be talking about Bama and their skating ring championship.

:RULES: :RULES: :RULES: :RULES: :RULES:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

I believe Texas deserves a shot at the national title as much as anybody. Their schedule included wins over some pretty decent teams: Oklahoma St., Texas Tech, Nebraska, Oklahoma, Kansas, Missouri... :? What am I missing? That being said, *NOBODY* will manhandle TCU. They might lose a game to one of those top teams, but that Horned Frog squad will play anyone anytime and give them all they can handle. They're that good. I really want to see TCU line up against Florida. I think it would be a great game, win or lose.


----------



## Chaser

I tend to agree somewhat with CS. You would think these "superior" teams would get sick of all the whining from non-BCS schools and demand to play them to "put them in their place." But they won't. WHY NOT??? Remember what happened in the Sugar Bowl last year? If they really think they are better, you'd think Bama, Florida, Texas, and all these other "superior" teams would be demanding a shot at the "lesser" teams. TCU would at worst hang with any of these teams this year, and at best they'd destroy them handily. WHY NOT LET THEM PROVE IT???!!!


----------



## Chaser

fatbass said:


> It'll happen soon enough. Within 2 years maybe...I'm for a playoff, actually. I just don't think it will change which conferences the champions come from.


Maybe not immediately, but it will. It will also legitimize the wins for those "superior" conferences. It leaves no stone unturned.


----------



## Joey_B.

I HATE the BCS system! I think if they would add 2 more games to the bowl games, call em whatever they want to call em they would have an awesome bracket styled playoff system and then may the best team/conference whatever it may be win! Also if this means the WAC or SEC or ACC have multiple teams in the top 25 then they will have multiple teams in the playoffs. I also think that this system could mean you can have the same conference in the championship game. And if this means for 5 yrs straight we have a dominating conference SO BE IT! I think this would shut up a ton of crying. And if this means the SEC doesnt make it to the playoffs or the championship game then oh well I geuss there were better teams that year!

And as far as Bama not wanting to play a TCU or Cincy.......... You are right! We have nothing to prove by playing cupcake teams like these. But I will be willin to bet that if either of those teams end up playing a SEC team the SEC team will come out on top! I will also go as far as to say the SEC wont have more than 2 teams beaten in bowlgames and NO SEC team will get "dominated" in a bowl game! Fatbass you agree?


----------



## Joey_B.

LOL, this is true FB! We will see what happens.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> What's a "skating ring"?
> 
> Only a drooling idiot would know.


A skating rink??? Think about and maybe it will come to you. It's where the voting is done like figure skating. :lol: :lol:

WE ARE THE VOTED CHAMPIONS WOOHOO -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*-


----------



## coyoteslayer

> If Bama wins this year, it'll make 4 in a row for the SEC.


4 CUPCAKE championships that were all voted to be at the top. If TCU had Bama's schedule they probably could have done just as good or better than Alabama, but it will never be decided on the field.

I won first place twice and a third place in wrestling. It was all decided on the mat. There was no voting of any kind. I beat everyone that was there to beat. I went undefeated both years.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> And as far as Bama not wanting to play a TCU or Cincy.......... You are right! We have nothing to prove by playing cupcake teams like these. *But I will be willin to bet that if either of those teams end up playing a SEC team the SEC team will come out on top!* I will also go as far as to say the SEC wont have more than 2 teams beaten in bowlgames and NO SEC team will get "dominated" in a bowl game! Fatbass you agree?


Kind of like how the Utes beat Alabama at the sugar bowl last year right. The UTES "might" have beat florida also, but it was never settled on the field.

-_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Joey_B.

coyote one quick question........ In your wrestling matches did you face EVERY wrestler in the country or just the wrestlers on your teams schedule? HMMMM...... My bet is just on the schedule, so therefore you were the best of JUST the ones you faced and either the others werent good enough to face you or werent worthy of facing you.

As for the game last year with Bama vs utah Im pretty sure you read my thoughts on that. And by the way........ Good luck to your utes this year in their BCS bowl game........ Which one is it they are going to? EXACTLY!!!!!!!!


----------



## coyoteslayer

> coyote one quick question........ In your wrestling matches did you face EVERY wrestler in the country or just the wrestlers on your teams schedule? HMMMM...... My bet is just on the schedule, so therefore you were the best of JUST the ones you faced and either the others werent good enough to face you or werent worthy of facing you.


Everyone in the state of Utah in my weight class.



> I'm sure you wrestle yourself all the time, probably even check your own oil just 'cause it feels so good!. You're still drooling and braying, CS.


Oh grow up Baby bass.


----------



## Huge29

Come on guys!! This is quickly deteriorating, so let's please keep it friendly and somewhat educational (rather than making people less edumacated by reading your post). :wink: 
To discount the championship...well, FB said it well sour grapes! All they can do is beat everyone they play and ....oh they have! 
This year is somewhat of an anomaly to have two non BCS in the top 6 (??). And 5 of the top 6 undefeated, that is pretty rare and great at the same time! 
I just do not ever see a true playoff system ever happening as there is too much money left on the table, I think a lot of the small bowls would just wither on the vine. Of course, as someone mentioned, maybe a 6 (1 and 2 have a first week bye) or 8 team would work. hopefully something can change in the near future to have a true champion, but I don't see it happening in the near future unfortunately.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Weight class"? What kind of panty waste won't wrestle any and all comers? Sounds like you were just afraid to settle it on the mat with smaller wrestlers.
> 
> CS smells of fear, lose and drool.


I know I could beat you old man. I beat a lot of guys bigger than me in practice. I 'm not scared of anyone. One of these days I will be out of this wheelchair and I will come looking for you.

Maybe we could box. Is that more your style?


----------



## Joey_B.

Cotoye Ill break it down real easy for you........ Bama wrestles in the heavyweight and suer fast class. We beat EVERYONE in the country in our weight class. If you want to write letters and contact lower weight classs and slower schools like tcu, utah and cincy and make them step up their game and weight class to compete against us, by all means GO FOR IT! But they are gonna be PI$$ED if they do! Some teams are just better off stickin to playin mediocre games and being champions of their class, kinda like the special olyimpians...... Do they need a shot against the tops atheletes in the world? I think they would be destroyed just like a tcu or cincy against a powerhouse SEC school.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Cotoye Ill break it down real easy for you........ Bama wrestles in the heavyweight and suer fast class. We beat EVERYONE in the country in our weight class. If you want to write letters and contact lower weight classs and slower schools like tcu, utah and cincy and make them step up their game and weight class to compete against us, by all means GO FOR IT! But they are gonna be ****$ED if they do! Some teams are just better off stickin to playin mediocre games and being champions of their class, kinda like the special olyimpians...... Do they need a shot against the tops atheletes in the world? I think they would be destroyed just like a tcu or cincy against a powerhouse SEC school.


Use your spell checker. Bama is just a bunch of hillbillies. I was using wrestling as an example in case it slipped your mind. I didnt say TCU, Cincy would be wrestling Bama.


----------



## Joey_B.

Spell check? ys that, am I writing a formal paper? I perty sure you are understandin what Im sayin! Wait take that back........ I was using YOUR wrestling as an analogy that maybe you could understand, guess I was wrong! 
I think Fatbass's last post said it best..... You are contridicting YOUR gay point with your trying to brag about some old shcool wrestling BS! Back in '85 I could throw a football a 1/4mile! BLAH BLAH


----------



## coyoteslayer

> ZOOM! Right over your pointed little head, CS. You argue that the BIG BOYS in the BCS are afraid to play the smaller schools and I say you were afraid to wrestle the smaller wrestlers. You claim that it's because of "weight classes". I'm saying basically the same thing. BCS schools have nothing to prove. A wrestler winning his weight class doesn't either.
> 
> Bray on, rassler. Just don't slip in your own drool.


I don't consider the SEC as the BIG BOYS. Bama had their arses handed to them last year by the UTES. The SEC doesn't have stronger men. Football is different than wrestling, but championships are championships and they should be awarded by winning everyone NOT by a voting system.

All the Division I football teams are in the same weight class so to speak.



> I'm too old to fight, CS. I'd just kill you.


 :lol: :lol: ok


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Back in '85 I could throw a football a 1/4mile! BLAH BLAH


That's impressive. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Joey_B.

AND BAMA DID WIN EVERY ONE THEY PLAYED! Sorry your team wasnt good enough to get a shot at em. As far as last year goes #1 it was last year, blind hog can find an acorn. If you wanna impress someone REPEAT last year or do better! which brings me to point #2 BAMA is repeating and undefeated regular game season and now is BETTERING last years season........ WTF have the utes done? NOT SH1T and wont be going to a BCS bowl!


----------



## Joey_B.

Its a movie quote moron. and its as impressive as your wrestling and beating every girl in the 85lb class weight 10yrs ago.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> AND BAMA DID WIN EVERY ONE THEY PLAYED! Sorry your team wasnt good enough to get a shot at em. As far as last year goes #1 it was last year, blind hog can find an acorn. If you wanna impress someone REPEAT last year or do better! which brings me to point #2 BAMA is repeating and undefeated regular game season and now is BETTERING last years season........ WTF have the utes done? NOT SH1T and wont be going to a BCS bowl!


Yes but we can both agree that a playoff system is a lot better to decide who is Champion. How can you claim one team is Champion when there will be 3 undefeated teams in Division 1 football. TCU, Cincy, Boise ST also beat EVERYONE they played.


----------



## The Janitor

Joey_B. said:


> WTF have the utes done? NOT SH1T and wont be going to a BCS bowl!


You must mean what haven't they done. They beat the hell out of New Mexico and San Diego State. They even weathered a disparaging verbal out lash by Max Hall. :roll: Do you think the Tide has balls as big as the mighty utes to withstand such adversity? :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Its a movie quote moron


NO chit, sherlock. :lol:



> and its as impressive as your wrestling and beating every girl in the 85lb class weight 10yrs ago.


hahaha nice one.


----------



## Joey_B.

everyone hold yer diks............. Im gunna agree with CS............................. I agree that a playoff system woud be for the best!

As far as a playoff system leaving money on the table.... I disagree, people will pay to watch their teams. The stadiums will be just as full. And as far as tv brodcasts go the games will still be on tv for receiving the same amount of money. And if you add two more games that actually more money! What you wont get is some conferences getting money because they didnt make it to the playoffs and all I can say there is dam their bad luck!

Janitor I hope yer being funny, cause I took it as a joke, LOL.

Just cause you hafta resort to doin your sister doesnt mean thats how the rest of the country is, but as closeminded as you are I can see how youd think that.


----------



## coyoteslayer

It would be easy to make a play-off system. They could have Texas and TCU play next week and Bama and Cincy play eachother. The winner of those two games would play eachother. Also we would need to add Boise ST in the mix. BUT at least we wouldn't leave any doubts on WHO the REAL champion is.

Yes, like Huge29 said, It's all about the money.

There is no reason to have 3 undefeated teams in Division 1 football and vote who is champion. The system is flawed because of money.


----------



## The Janitor

Bewilder: To cause to lose one's bearings; disorient:

Bewilderment: The quality or state of being bewildered.



coyoteslayer said:


> hahaha nice one. In Bama you just wrestled your sisters. Im sure some of those big old gals knocked you flat.


Yes CS, those southern boys have made actual physical contact with a real living female. 8)


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Yes CS, those southern boys have made actual physical contact with a real living female.


Truly amazing :lol: :lol:


----------



## Joey_B.

CS maybe one day you too can actually have physical contact with a real live girl, dont get your hopes up. But hell you never know, stranger crap has happened, just right off tha top of my head one of those stranger things is utah beatin BAMA last year.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> [quote:b4121y4r]Actual physical contact with a woman is something you should be looking forward to, CS. Maybe you could talk her into checking your oil.


[/quote:b4121y4r]

That is so funny right there. You don't know my personal life or my physical condition, but yes keep insulting. I notice the MODS protect little old fatbass. Well you seem to not be getting any since you hang out with the rest of the thugs on your porn site.


----------



## The Janitor

:rotfl:

-O|o-


----------



## Joey_B.

CS Im talkin crap and you are talkin crap back so evidentily we are all being protected. And quit bein p1$$ed cause you are banned from the gutpile and can no longer at boobies and have been forced to go back to jackin off to pics of farm animals and family members!


----------



## The Janitor

o-||


----------



## proutdoors

Joey_B. said:


> CS Im talkin crap and you are talkin crap back so evidentily we are all being protected. And quit bein p1$$ed cause you are banned from the gutpile and can no longer at boobies and have been forced to go back to jackin off to pics of farm animals and family members!


Totally out of line and unacceptable on this site. I expect an immediate stop to this kind of talk. Hopefully you will do so on your own, if not the MODS better step in. I am all for a little bantering going on, but this thread has gone to the, gutpile. Take it there not here. :RULES:


----------



## coyoteslayer

Congrats to you and Fatbass because the cupcake Championship that Bama is about to win.

-*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*-

Maybe someday we will finally crown a REAL champion through a play-off system where everything is decided on the field and NOT by a computer voting system. Maybe someday College Football will break away from their fraud system and do like other sports by having the best teams compete against eachother.



> And quit bein p1$$ed cause you are banned from the gutpile and can no longer at boobies and have been forced to go back to jackin off to pics of farm animals and family members!


I don't need a computer to look at things like that. I only went on there to harass people like fatbass who couldn't take it with NO rules and he said he would never respond to me again. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Most of people on the gutpile are there because of therapy. Like the Thread War with CS. Everyone needed to let off some hot air because I was such a mean person. People were needing sympathy. I saw a huge group hug.

Jason aka Fixed Blade sent me a PM to have me come back now that he's incharge, but I have never been back. I have better things to do with my time than to look at porn.


----------



## The Janitor

|-O-| 

-BaHa!-


----------



## Joey_B.

Sorry pro. Only problem is gutpile doesnt let trash and morons post of their site. And as long as CS spews his stupid sh1t puttin down the south and Alabama football I WILL RESPOND! He doesnt have a clue what he's talkin about and shouldnt be allowed to continue to talk, but if he can spew I have the right to respond! And whats the difference btwn him sayin I sleep with my sister and we look at porn because our wives wont sleep with us and me sayin he masturbates to pics of animals and family members? DONT WARN JUST ME! IF U DONT LIKE MY REPONSES TELL ME PRIVATELY! this isnt grade school and you arent gonna call me out in front of the class!


And CS now who is takin up for who? Sorry you couldnt wrestle in our weight class!


----------



## coyoteslayer

Go head an keep mocking me Fatbass. It just shows your maturity level. I voiced my opinion about the whole BCS system and Bama and you start with the personal attacks. I have never taken this argument to the level that you have taken it.

How much are you paying the MODS to keep you around? I think it's about time they banned you for awhile.


----------



## proutdoors

You, CS, and fatbass all are acting like children on the playground. Your post that I quoted went waaay over the line. I like talking smack about football as much as anyone, but the personal comments by all three of you is NOT what should be taking place on this site. I feel no need to address this privately since the offensive postS were made publicly. Petersen is inches away from shutting this site down, I would hate to see it happen due to such juvenile posts.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> He doesnt have a clue what he's talkin about and shouldnt be allowed to continue to talk, but if he can spew I have the right to respond! And whats the difference btwn him sayin I sleep with my sister and we look at porn because our wives wont sleep with us and me sayin he masturbates to pics of animals and family members? DONT WARN JUST ME! IF U DONT LIKE MY REPONSES TELL ME PRIVATELY! this isnt grade school and you arent gonna call me out in front of the class!


Yep keep talking and spouting off incorrect stuff. Who was harassing who first? I know you love bama, but you also know the College Football has flaws which was my point, but you take it personal. Then you try to insult me personally because you have nothing left to talk about.


----------



## proutdoors

fatbass said:


> If I get banned it's because the UWN FEARS DISSENTING OPINION. See you at thegutpile.net...we'll speak freely there.


All five of you?


----------



## Joey_B.

KETTLE, come in kettle........... FB is tha pot and you yourself are BLACK! Dont dish it out if you cant take it topper!

As far as offending...... Offensive to whom? You? Well then change the channel if you dont like it! If some guys are having a heated discussion that goes a direction you dont like, LEAVE! no one is forcing you to sit and read this. We dont need you telling us what we can and cant argue about and how to do it. 

And I promise you if this site is closed down it wont be for this thread! It will be because this site has turned from bein able to discuss whatever, however you want to some closedmindedness and people scared someone is going to get offeneded. No wonder yall have no hunting reights here, people are scared to voice their opinion!


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Moronic posts bring out the best in me CS, so your posts always get my best.


No, you just can't take constructive criticism when I say the system is flawed and Bama is not the REAL champions when there will still be 3 undefeated teams in college Football and that is counting Alabama.

All three teams beat everyone on their schedule. The voting system is the flaw because of money.


----------



## Joey_B.

CS once again you are correct, there are multiple unbeaten teams and the current system is flawed. BUT untile there is a change its all we have to go by and right now BAMA is #1 tx is 2 and will be playing for the national championship game. And thats the way it is and there shouldnt be anything else to say about this topic, each others mothers, sisters, farm animals nothing! Shuold be done! After tonight when we have the bowl schedules we can come back and discuss who is gonna kick whos ass in the other bowl games though if youd like? Unless other people want to butt in and say we are gambling or said dam or hell!


----------



## hockey

CS quote:

"Oops I hit an nerve or three. I'm just speaking the FACTS. Texas isn't a top team. Bama has earned their spot, but it's funny that three undefeated teams will remain. Oh Fans will be talking about Bama and their skating ring championship."

Facts huh??? You would not a fact if it bitch slapped you in face


----------



## coyoteslayer

> And thats the way it is and there shouldnt be anything else to say about this topic, each others mothers, sisters, farm animals nothing! Shuold be done! After tonight when we have the bowl schedules we can come back and discuss who is gonna kick **** the other bowl games though if youd like? Unless other people want to butt in and say we are gambling or said dam or hell!


You're the one who went down to this level not me.I said you might have wrestled your sister because you said I wrestled girls. I edited my post. I never talked about farm animals and such like you have. You were the first to even talk about the stupid gutpile site.

Peace Joey.



> CS quote:
> 
> "Oops I hit an nerve or three. I'm just speaking the FACTS. Texas isn't a top team. Bama has earned their spot, but it's funny that three undefeated teams will remain. Oh Fans will be talking about Bama and their skating ring championship."
> 
> Facts huh??? You would not a fact if it **** slapped you in face


Thanks. I appreciate your second nice post to me. I don't believe I have ever had the pleasure of commenting on any of your posts. Maybe I can in the future, but I will be nice.


----------



## Joey_B.

Holy FUG CS! Who gives a sh1t who said what first! You spoke your mind I spoke mine and FB spoke his! This is a good thing, you should be allowed to say whats on your mind and if thats you sayin I do my sister and its me sayin you look at farm animal pics then so be it! We should be allowed to say it and Im proud of you for sayin it, not so proud of you crawfishin and sayin I started it, but anyway. Like I said we agree the system is flawed and tonight if you wanna come back on and wager on who's gonna whoop who in bowl games I am up for it. We'll just have to do it in private messages so we dont offend any of these self rightous better than thou closedmined numnuts on here! Come on be proud to be able to speak your mind and dont apologize because someone disagrees with you! Be happy to be different! If people cant like you because you dont think and feel like them screw em! Its like people on here are out of a cookie cutter and thats not a good thing.


----------



## proutdoors

Dang Joey, you described me dead on. :roll:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

There's a lot of love in this thread. :lol:


----------



## Joey_B.

Sorry to say Pro, I thought so too, and I hate that also! I wish everyone could be themselves without fear of reprcussion from their peers.


----------



## proutdoors

Joey_B. said:


> Sorry to say Pro, I thought so too, and I hate that also! I wish everyone could be themselves without fear of reprcussion from their peers.


I have no fear, it is called respecting the wishes of the OWNER of this site. I LOVE a good/nasty debate, and frankly I think I'm **** good at it. :mrgreen: Having said that, getting vulgar has no merit here. Trying to excuse boorish behavior by slamming others does not make you any less boorish. Go on the gutplie to act like a 15 year old trying to impress his 'peers'. That is not the intent of this site, nor is it the desire of this site. I admit it, I am NOT happy about most of the political discussions being stifled, but as an adult I am willing to respect the respectful request of Petersen to tone it down. I get into plenty of healthy debates on other sites and on Facebook. None of that is relevant to the tone set in this thread. Trying to be more crass than another only makes you look as foolish as you think you are making the target of your angst.


----------



## Joey_B.

I will agree with that pro...... But if Peterson or a MOD has a problem let them tell me. But you as a "poster" to tell me to stop is wrong! You couldve handled it differently, but you chose not to. But hey whatever, Im glad you at least spoke your mind, or was this your UWN brainwashed mind?


----------



## proutdoors

Joey_B. said:


> I will agree with that pro...... But if Peterson or a MOD has a problem let them tell me. But you as a "poster" to tell me to stop is wrong! You couldve handled it differently, but you chose not to. But hey whatever, Im glad you at least spoke your mind, or was this your UWN brainwashed mind?


I figured a word of caution about the tone from a 'peer' would suffice. Like I said in my first post in this thread, I hoped you guys would rein yourselves in. I see that was a mistake, since you seem unable to have a discussion with someone of a differing view w/o insulting them. My bad.


----------



## proutdoors

fatbass said:


> I just love getting a lecture from an absconder. :roll:


That's what ticks me off the most, that I of all people feel a thread is way out of line. How sad is that, that you took a thread so far south I felt it went too far? I like a good debate, but some of the language was out of line and unwarranted.


----------



## Joey_B.

You called ME out, not us! And the 3 of US were discussing and going to levels we shouldnt have, but thats part of an argument and then you told me I needed to stop, sounds like you were taking up for CS. But whatever, its all good. Sorry I took your words of caution the wrong way. I appreciate you looking out for me.

But still its a debate and if you dont like the way it went, dont watch it. There have been PLENTY of debates on here that I havent posted on nor have I watched because I didnt feel like it was my place, business or concern. But CS was talking bad about my home state and my school and then WE got personal, thats the way an arguement goes get over it. Ive seen personal attacks on you and seen you attack back but I didnt pull out the ruler and spank anyones hand and dont appreciate you doin it to me! If a mod wants to, thats fine, its their job, not yours.


----------



## hyperduc

Fatass and Joeyb have to be the same the same person, seriously where could you find two people that ignorant. 

Face it, your team got their asses handed to them last year, it wasn't a fluke, your were DOMINATED on every side of the game. Now your next bit of intelligence comes when you try to discredit a team who had a single loss two years in a row before they got a chance at a national championship???

Not in your league... Thank god for that .


----------



## The Janitor

So what time are they going to announce the bowl game match-ups?


----------



## proutdoors

Joey_B. said:


> You called ME out, not us! And the 3 of US were discussing and going to levels we shouldnt have, but thats part of an argument and then you told me I needed to stop, sounds like you were taking up for CS. But whatever, its all good. Sorry I took your words of caution the wrong way. I appreciate you looking out for me.
> 
> But still its a debate and if you dont like the way it went, dont watch it. There have been PLENTY of debates on here that I havent posted on nor have I watched because I didnt feel like it was my place, business or concern. But CS was talking bad about my home state and my school and then WE got personal, thats the way an arguement goes get over it. Ive seen personal attacks on you and seen you attack back but I didnt pull out the ruler and spank anyones hand and dont appreciate you doin it to me! If a mod wants to, thats fine, its their job, not yours.


Here's the deal, we are close to having this site shut down due to offensive posts. ALl I was/am doing is saying the language/tone was NOT helpful in keeping this site FUN for all. I was NOT sticking up for CS, if he is silly enough to get in a dust up with BAMA fans he is own his own. I found out from fatbass, daring to question ANYTHING about the greatness of the Tide is akin to questioning a preacher about the Bible. :wink: But, that does NOT excuse the tone. Your one post went further south than any other, that was the one I felt was most inappropriate. Maybe I shouldn't have quoted your post, but I was wanting you to see why it was way over the line. I also disagree with it "not being my job", this is OUR site and I like getting on here. If you feel stifled, in the words of Petersen, "You are free to leave".


----------



## proutdoors

The Janitor said:


> So what time are they going to announce the bowl game match-ups?


Right after the Dallas/NY game on Fox.


----------



## The Janitor

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## hyperduc

fatbass said:


> Who had a single loss 2 years in a row before a chance at a NC?


The team that's going to beat your a$$ on the 7th


----------



## Al Hansen

Men, please step back and take a knee. At the request of a forum member there is a concern that this thread is getting over heated. Please no name calling and such. Next complaint gets a flag and substantial penalty. Now get in there and take one for the forum.


----------



## Huge29

Joey_B. said:


> I will agree with that pro...... But if Peterson or a MOD has a problem let them tell me. But you as a "poster" to tell me to stop is wrong! You couldve handled it differently, but you chose not to. But hey whatever, Im glad you at least spoke your mind, or was this your UWN brainwashed mind?


Do you really need someone to point out that vulgarity is wrong? Please tone it down everyone, it may be better to try a different thread, this horse was dead a few pages back.


----------



## Riverrat77

Al Hansen said:


> Men, please step back and take a knee. At the request of a forum member there is a concern that this thread is getting over heated. Please no name calling and such. Next complaint gets a flag and substantial penalty. Now get in there and take one for the forum.


As far as this thread goes...wow.... just wow. Thanks for steppin in Al, this one was getting fugly. Fatbass, I agree with one of your very early posts that Texas will bounce back and make it a hell of a game. This almost stumble against Nebraska was akin to USC losing to Washington. Shouldn't have happened, nobody would have bet those odds knowing how the teams had played prior to that game, but it shows even the best teams can have a scare along the way. I think its going to be an offensive explosion for both teams in the NCG. Hope your Tide roll to another championship though... I'd like to see that.


----------

